# A Beginner in Programming



## FulSal_CD (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm a budding new programmer and I plan on majoring in video game design when I go to college. So I wanted to go to the place where a lot of programmers talk n' chat, and I wanted to ask if anyone would happen to know of a good program or language for me to start learning to with. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## barillitos (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok from a current h.s. student who took two years of computer science first pre-ap the comp-sci AP

Firstly I recommend you start off with say a Java programming book say sams "tech yourself Java" to get you familier with the basics 

Just search on Amazon or your local Barnes and nobles or even halfprice books

There Is lot of study material out there the desire to exercise is key

Well then commencing review first algebra 1 then algebra 2 

For this skills very handy in when you have practiced it for a while and then apply advanced methods.

Anyways do this

Download the Jdk from oracle then use say eclipse or jcreator for the Java environment and type

System.out.println("helloworld")
Compile
Run

Yay you have run your first program

Happy programming


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

Another good one is Python, it allows you to become familiar with Object-Oriented programming (an very cool feature of many modern languages), and it is also very simple and easy to use. I would also recommend Eclipse, it is an excellent program that allows you to write code and check it for errors BEFORE getting a million compile errors (in Java). Nothing quite like that exists for Python, save for WingIDE. I honestly don't know what most video games are programmed in, but Java (and Python if you get adventurous) should get you well on your way.


----------



## FulSal_CD (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, thanks guys! I think I'm leaning towards java because that's what they teach in a certain computer class at Stanford, which, thanks to their decision to broadcast the entire class for the world to watch, allows me to take part in their beginner 'computer science' class.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Another thing would be to get on the mailing list of whatever language you are working on at the time. I am on the perl and python mailing lists and I have learned a lot from them. They are also a fast easy place to go where you don't have to feel bad about asking a question unlike some forums where they will badger you and tell you to just use google. (TSF will never do that to you!)


----------



## tehwabbit (Jun 18, 2007)

As a software engineer I wouldn't recommend Java as a first language to learn.

Assuming you don't have much programming knowledge so far I would suggest a book "Python: Intro to computer science". This covers the basic design principles and generic programming structures that all languages use! 

After this I would suggest a better Object Oriented language such as Java or C#.

Eventually building up to C++ if you want to get into Games programming.


----------



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you shouldn't care much about to start with which programming language. Since you ar egoing to be a game programmer you are going to move toward c. So why not try to start with C++ or C#. I started with assembly, not a wise move but that's me.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

I have found C++ and C quite daunting even after several introductory courses in Programming, and the beauty of Python is that it let's you learn the basics of programming (especially object oriented programming) without having to worry about a lot if arcane terminology. That can come later, and by that point you have a much better grasp of programming in general and it becomes much easier.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

FulSal_CD said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a budding new programmer and I plan on majoring in video game design when I go to college. So I wanted to go to the place where a lot of programmers talk n' chat, and I wanted to ask if anyone would happen to know of a good program or language for me to start learning to with. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



C#!! Is by far easiest to learn, and very powerful if mastered. Start with simple "click as many times this button as you can in one minute", soon enough, you will be able to make games like limbo. It's the best language for beginners and also for masters. 

I'll give you more details if you are interested.  
Regards.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I once programed calculators.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Most games are C++ Now So i would bite the bullet and get your head down reading some books I find the (" " for dummys) books to be excellent


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> Most games are C++ Now So i would bite the bullet and get your head down reading some books I find the (" " for dummys) books to be excellent


C++ is pretty hart do learn on your own. The algorithms are difficult, and some of the times are counter-intuitive. I think he'll much better work his immagination and finding ingenious ways to make applications behave in certain ways, than staring at a black screen wondering how Backtracking method works . 

Of course, algorithmic programming is vital, but is very hard if you are on your own.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree but there is no point in beating around the bush. it may be one of the hardest to learn but practice makes perfect and there is an almost unlimited supply of help and tutorials online to help. Trying to learn any other language first seems a waste of time to me.


----------



## sandy45 (Apr 27, 2012)

Start with open source projects. For example, a good number of open source projects are available at Open Source Software 

You may try other websites as well, but i would suggest to start playing around with open source software.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> I agree but there is no point in beating around the bush. it may be one of the hardest to learn but practice makes perfect and there is an almost unlimited supply of help and tutorials online to help. Trying to learn any other language first seems a waste of time to me.


I still find C# better for starters. Mostly because it's so much like c++, but it's way more intuitive, and the libraries are awesome. C++ has many things which are very hard to explain to newbies, for example file stream types, or string functions. Upon gaining some fluence in c#, for example, a year after, I truly recommend c++, though, an ocasional form application is also recommended.


----------

